# found injured pigeon by sling shot



## chazie (Sep 9, 2008)

I found a pigeon standing in the street and she was about to be attacked by a cat and I discovered that she was injured. I quickly grabbed her and I took her to the vet. She was most likely hit by a rock from a sling shot by a kid in the neighborhood. A neighbor told me she saw a kid doing this evil act. Anyway, her eye has been detached from the retina and the bones around her eye fractured. I treated her eye for two weeks with antibiotics but she will never regain eye sight in that eye. I don't have the heart to put her to sleep and I can't release her because she would become prey very quickly. She can fly and she is really sweet but I can't keep her. Is anyone interested in giving her a good home. She is so lovable. Please let me know.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello
Thank you for rescuing this pigeon.
From my understanding you actaually don't want to *sell* your little friend, just make her happy?
I think you should post your request in the *adoption* forum where more interested people will read it. And also let us know where you are located, maybe someone near to you could give your pigeon a forever home.
I sure hope so, this poor bird went through a lot of suffering and deserves some happiness in her life.
Myriam


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Duly moved

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Could you please tell us where you are located?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

myrpalom said:


> Hello
> Thank you for rescuing this pigeon.
> From my understanding you actaually don't want to *sell* your little friend, just make her happy?
> I think you should post your request in the *adoption* forum where more interested people will read it. And also let us know where you are located, maybe someone near to you could give your pigeon a forever home.
> ...


can you post pics of the bird? Also let us know where you are located.


----------

